# Windows 8 System Builder 64 Bit DVD.



## moltenskull (Feb 4, 2013)

I want to purchase a genuine copy of Windows 8 System Builder 64-Bit DVD.My questions are-
a) My local HP dealer (Delhi) is confusing it with Windows 8 64-Bit Pro,which is available for Rs.12,000/-. He refuses to acknowledge that a plain Jane version of 8 exists.
b)theitdepot.com has it for Rs.6725/-. Should I trust them?Plus they have written ' OEM version '. Is it the same as the System Builder version and if not,whats the price difference?
c) Another shop in District Center ,Janakpuri is offering Windows 8 for Rs.9000/-.But I have been fooled before by shops in Janak Puri.
d) I contacted Microsoft and Croma but they were unable to give me anything definite.
So,right now,I want advice on where and how to get a Genuine Copy of Windows 8 64-Bit System Builder DVD.I currently have a copy of Windows Vista 32 bit that came pre-installed with my System.I ran Windows 8 Upgrade Assistant and the results are so,far positive.Plus I read that the OEM version can only be installed on one System.Is that true?
Thank you.


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 4, 2013)

its better to download an ISO from MS servers and burn it on to a DVD.

about the serial, do you have the serial?


----------



## moltenskull (Feb 4, 2013)

If it means the serial of Vista that I currently have,yes I do have that plastered to the side of my PC case..


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 4, 2013)

so your serial is a real one... now, all you ahve to do is log on to MS servers. they  will verufy the serial. then you have to pay a One time Upgradation fee and then you can have a original copy if Win 8 

more than this i cannot tell, coz i dont use win 8.


----------



## moltenskull (Feb 4, 2013)

> *you have to pay a One time Upgradation fee*



Aah,that's the problem...How much is it exactly? And will it allow me to install it again if I blow something up in my PC ,sometime in the near future?Plus I would prefer to have something concrete from Microsoft,rather than a disk I burnt myself.....I ran MS Upgrade Assistant and the only option is to upgrade to MS Win8 Pro...That was before 31st jan...should I try again?


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 4, 2013)

dunno..

but one thing is for sure, you can use that serial as many times as you want as long as there is only one instance of the serial installed.
and something concrete is the ISO that is dled from MS servers. unless China hacks MS.


----------



## baiju (Feb 4, 2013)

For your information, I just ran the Windows8 upgrade tool on my office Windows7 PC and bought a Windows 8 pro key for Rs.1999/. Then I downloaded Win8 pro iso from torrent and installed it on my home pc. Used the key so purchased and activated Windows online and now I have genuine Windows 8 Pro. I think you can use the downloaded iso from microsoft also for fresh installation. I didn't download it as it was showing some error. If you are lucky you can buy it for Rs.699/- as they have extended the upgrade offer to 28 Feb.


----------



## saswat23 (Feb 4, 2013)

Or check flipkart.com, they have a Win8 upgrade pack for around 4k.


----------



## Gaurav265 (Feb 4, 2013)

Best way is buy dvd from flipkart.they sell genuine products...


----------



## baiju (Feb 5, 2013)

Last time I checked flipkart, Windows 8 upgrade disk was out of stock and marked as permanently discontinued. Please check if it is still available. The cheapest method is as I have done. Install Win7 pirated or not in your pc and buy the upgrade key. Format and install Windows 8 and register using the key purchased.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Feb 5, 2013)

Dude.. 

All you have to do is - 

1) Run the windows upgrade assistant (which i think u are already aware of)
2) Purchase the key
3) Download the win8 pro (around 2 to 3 GB, dont remember the exact size) using the upgrade assistant.
4) After downloading the content it gives you the option to instal right away or do it later. (again dont remember the exact words)
5) Choose to instal later and then it asks you to store the image on USB (pendrive with atleast 4GB capacity) or on disk (DVD)
6) Choose dvd, insert a fresh writtable dvd and wait for the image to be burnt. Now this a bootable win8 pro upgrade disk that u have in hand.
7) If you want to create a bootable USB instead, choose it.

Couple of things to note here are - 

1) The upgrade assistant will download the win8 pro 32/64 bit version depending on your current OS version. If your vista is 32 bit, the assistant will download 32 bit win8 pro only. You can download the 64 bit from torrents as an alternative.
2) The 1999 key is upgrade only key and you can fresh install win8 pro on a new disk and you will have to install your already owned vista (or even a pirated copy of win7 works ) first and upgrade win8pro over it.
3) The online sale with disk costs you more 1K just for the sake of the disk. So the wait time to recieve your pack and the 1K can be saved by downloading through windows assistant.
4) The offer to get the upgrade pack for 1999/- has been extended till 28th Feb and there is no 699/- offer since long as this was discontinued long back.


----------



## moltenskull (Feb 5, 2013)

I got a System Builder DVD for Rs 5900/- from Microsoft's Official Distributor.So,all that remains is the installation and setup.Sorry for the inconvenience caused but I suddenly chanced upon Microsoft's Dial-A-Software Partner near my place yesterday..Thanks for the help,everyone....anirbandd,baiju,saswat23,Gaurav265,rakesh_ic,thanks a lot for the replies.If I have further problems ,I will post back here about them (after reading the stickies of course  ) .It will be the first time I will be trying out how to install a Windows O.S. and that too a 64-bit one... I currently have a 32 bit version of Vista...I hope it will be  better than that .....any tips before I start?  Thanks again! 

Oh yes,I checked out Flipkart...they only have an upgrade pack right now and even that is permanently discontinued ....


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 5, 2013)

back up all essential data on system partition and do a clean install...


----------



## baiju (Feb 6, 2013)

rakesh_ic said:


> Dude..
> 
> All you have to do is -
> 
> ...



Exactly!. Regarding point *2) The 1999 key is upgrade only key and you can fresh install win8 pro on a new disk and you will have to install your already owned vista (or even a pirated copy of win7 works ) first and upgrade win8pro over it.*, no need for installing vista or win7 first and upgrade over it. You can freshly install windows 8 on any pc and use the key purchased to activate.


----------



## alanpaladka (Feb 6, 2013)

baiju said:


> no need for installing vista or win7 first and upgrade over it. You can freshly install windows 8 on any pc and use the key purchased to activate.



Are you sure? This key works with Fresh install of Windows 8(formatted previous OS)??


----------



## reniarahim1 (Feb 6, 2013)

Yes...It works with Fresh Install. I have done the same and activated the OS without any problems.

Yes...It works with Fresh Install. I have done the same and activated the OS without any problems.


----------



## alanpaladka (Feb 6, 2013)

I just downloaded Upgrade assistant and at the end its showing 169 USD... I think they have discontinued offer..


----------



## himanshu4u84 (Feb 6, 2013)

moltenskull said:


> I got a System Builder DVD for Rs 5900/- from Microsoft's Official Distributor.So,all that remains is the installation and setup.Sorry for the inconvenience caused but I suddenly chanced upon Microsoft's Dial-A-Software Partner near my place yesterday..Thanks for the help,everyone....anirbandd,baiju,saswat23,Gaurav265,rakesh_ic,thanks a lot for the replies.If I have further problems ,I will post back here about them (after reading the stickies of course  ) .It will be the first time I will be trying out how to install a Windows O.S. and that too a 64-bit one... I currently have a 32 bit version of Vista...I hope it will be  better than that .....any tips before I start?  Thanks again!
> 
> Oh yes,I checked out Flipkart...they only have an upgrade pack right now and even that is permanently discontinued ....



From where did you get Win 8 DVD, is the package contain both 32 and 64 bit DVD or just one?

can you share with us the iso of DVD?

Thanks


----------



## moltenskull (Feb 6, 2013)

Hi,just logged in via Windows 8....Installation was a breeze...thanks to you guys!


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 6, 2013)

cool!

now ask a mod to lock the thread, incase you dont have any further queries.


----------



## moltenskull (Feb 6, 2013)

Ok.....Mods can lock the thread if they want to.....I have no such issues.


----------



## baiju (Feb 7, 2013)

alanpaladka said:


> Are you sure? This key works with Fresh install of Windows 8(formatted previous OS)??



Yes. The key works on fresh installation and it need not be the same pc you used for checking the upgrade offer. You can use this key on any pc with fresh install.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Feb 7, 2013)

baiju said:


> Yes. The key works on fresh installation and it need not be the same pc you used for checking the upgrade offer. You can use this key on any pc with fresh install.



May I know if you have tried it personally on a fresh pc or formatted disk (with no other parallel disk having an OS on it) ??

The question is because if you try to intall on a fresh HDD with an already existing OS on another HDD (connected of course), it tends make a dual bootup and your win8 boot loader will be placed on your exiting OS. Which simply means that the Win8 you have installed is still an upgrade.

If you want to check what I am saying is true, all you have to do is to format your earlier disk with the old OS (obviously the C dirve) and try booting in from the newly installed win8. It will tell you to mount the HDD with the bootloader while bootup.

Note:: The lost OS and data cant be recovered and you will have to fresh install your OS again. So please be aware of this before trying it.


----------



## baiju (Feb 7, 2013)

^^. I have posted it elsewhere, but this is what I did. I checked the upgrade offer from my office Windows 7 PC as I don't have a reliable internet at home. I burned the Windows 8 iso to pendrive and installed Windows 8 freshly on my home pc by formatting the Windows 7 partition. Then activated OS online.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Feb 7, 2013)

okies.. hmm but it dint work for me.. It threw an error saying the key is for upgrade only. BTW, I got the key for 699/-  again.. downloading the intaller from anywhere doesnt matter. all it matters is the key


----------



## baiju (Feb 7, 2013)

May be the Rs.699/- key is for upgrade only. Mine was Rs.1999/-


----------



## z3rO (Feb 14, 2013)

Some information on this thread is incorrect.. 
rakesh_ic got everything right except that the Windows Upgrade Offer has been extended to Feb 28th.. the last date to register for the $15 Windows 8 upgrade offer was always 28th Feb..



baiju said:


> Exactly!. Regarding point 2) The 1999 key is upgrade only key and you can fresh install win8 pro on a new disk and you will have to install your already owned vista (or even a pirated copy of win7 works ) first and upgrade win8pro over it., *no need for installing vista or win7 first and upgrade over it. You can freshly install windows 8 on any pc and use the key purchased to activate*.


If you purchased the upgrade key, then you won't be able to activate it online. You'll see error 0xC004F061 (see at the end of this post) when you try to activate Windows 8 online, it means that you're using a product key for an upgrade version of Windows 8 and a previous version of Windows wasn't on your PC when Windows 8 was installed. To install an upgrade version of Windows 8, you must already have Windows 7, Windows Vista, or Windows XP installed on your PC.
If you formatted the drive before the upgrade version of Windows 8 was installed, you won't be able to use your upgrade product key to activate Windows 8. To activate Windows 8 using upgrade key, you'll need to install your previous version of Windows, and then reinstall Windows 8 (clean install works). For clean install, you should formal the early installation of Windows from within Windows 8 setup.




baiju said:


> For your information, I just ran the Windows8 upgrade tool on my office Windows7 PC and bought a Windows 8 pro key for Rs.1999/. Then I downloaded Win8 pro iso from torrent and installed it on my home pc. Used the key so purchased and activated Windows online and now I have genuine Windows 8 Pro. I think you can use the downloaded iso from microsoft also for fresh installation. I didn't download it as it was showing some error. If you are lucky you can buy it for Rs.699/- as they have *extended* the upgrade offer to 28 Feb.


That offer didn't get extended.. The last date to register was always 28th Feb.



baiju said:


> ^^. I have posted it elsewhere, but this is what I did. I checked the upgrade offer from my office Windows 7 PC as I don't have a reliable internet at home. I burned the Windows 8 iso to pendrive and installed Windows 8 freshly on my home pc by formatting the Windows 7 partition. Then activated OS online.



You were able to activate Windows 8 online because your PC had Win7 before you installed Win8 on it and you must have formatted it from within Windows 8 setup.. 

For further reading----

Here's the full error message, all inside an Invalid product key window:

The following failure occurred while trying to use the product key:

Code:
0xC004F061

Description:
The Software Licensing Service determined that this specified product
key can only be used for upgrading, not for clean installations.
The 0xC004F061 error appears during the Windows 8 activation process if a) you used a Windows 8 upgrade product key but you b) did not have a copy of Windows on the drive when you clean installed.

It's important to realize that during the Windows 8 clean install process, when you enter your product key, you are not warned about the possibility that you're using the wrong key. That stage in the Windows 8 installation process just checks to see if the product key is valid at all, not if it's valid for your specific situation. That determination occurs during the activation process after Windows 8 is completely installed.
You can only install Windows 8 (clean install or upgrade install) using an upgrade license if you currently have a copy of Windows 8, Windows 7, Windows Vista, or Windows XP installed on the computer. True, the clean install process involves removing that operating system, but it still has to be there when the Windows 8 setup process begins. Upgrade licenses are less expensive than full licenses because you're getting a break as a previous Windows customer.

The $39.99 Windows 8 Pro upgrade offer had expired on 31st Jan. and the prices for *upgrade keys* of Win 8 and Win 8 Pro are $119 (₹7999) and $199 (₹12999) now. 
Read about the $15 (₹699) Windows 8 Upgrade Offer here.

I got Windows 8 Pro upgrade license for ₹699 a few days ago as I qualify for the Windows 8 upgrade Offer..   

Source : 
Windows 8 Activation Problems
Windows 8 Install FAQ


----------

